# 220 volt switch for compressor



## hpp58 (Feb 28, 2008)

That will work.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

powers said:


> I have an air compressor (220v) that used to be hard wired into a house (before I bought it). The guy I bought it from changed it over, so now it has a 220 plug on it. But it doesn't have an on/off switch. Where can I buy a 220volt on/off switch? What type of switch is it?
> 
> The only thing I could find at Home Depot looked like a miniature breaker box with 2- 30 amp fuses. It was a big disconnect switch about 8 1/2" tall with an on/off lever on the side. Is this what I need?
> 
> ...


Here in Canada, Home Depot carries a 220 volt/30 amp breaker box. Something of this nature must be available in your area.
I recently bought one for my cottage a/c. The 30 amp breaker is extra!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You should be able to get that same thing without the fuses. It's called an unfused disconnect.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

If it's 2HP or less, a 20 amp 2 pole light switch will work. Sometimes you can find a 30 amp one that is rated at higher HP, just look on the box or the switch itself to see what HP it can handle. 

Rob


----------



## powers (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Cow (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with Micro. Look for some 2 pole motor rated switches, coincidentally I just installed a few yesterday. I know they come in 20 and 30 amp sizes, they look like a heavy duty light switch.


----------



## Pudge565 (Jan 27, 2008)

are you talking about a pressure switch since it is plugged in I take it that that is what you are talking about but I could be wrong. Since it is plug and cord you can just unplug it to disconnect.


----------



## powers (Aug 18, 2008)

Pudge565 said:


> are you talking about a pressure switch since it is plugged in I take it that that is what you are talking about but I could be wrong. Since it is plug and cord you can just unplug it to disconnect.


No, it's got a working pressure switch. It just doesn't have a on/off switch. I wanted to wire one up so I can just leave it plugged in and hit the switch to turn it on. The plug is right behind the compressor, so it's a pain in the butt to get to.


----------



## powers (Aug 18, 2008)

Cow said:


> I agree with Micro. Look for some 2 pole motor rated switches, coincidentally I just installed a few yesterday. I know they come in 20 and 30 amp sizes, they look like a heavy duty light switch.


Is this something I can get at home depot? The people that work there don't know too much, so I try to do my homework before I go. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Woodyh1 (Aug 19, 2008)

*You can use a double pole switch*

You can find this switch at :
http://www.gordonelectricsupply.com/index.jsp?path=find





powers said:


> I have an air compressor (220v) that used to be hard wired into a house (before I bought it). The guy I bought it from changed it over, so now it has a 220 plug on it. But it doesn't have an on/off switch. Where can I buy a 220volt on/off switch? What type of switch is it?
> 
> The only thing I could find at Home Depot looked like a miniature breaker box with 2- 30 amp fuses. It was a big disconnect switch about 8 1/2" tall with an on/off lever on the side. Is this what I need?
> 
> ...


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Go to an electrical supply house and get a 30 amp double pole switch. One that will fit in a regular switch box. Mount your switch in a convenient location and use the receptacle you are plugged into for the power.
You can use a single pole switch if you cannot find the 2 pole. Just switch one wire like it is in the pressure switch. 
Try to find the double pole switch, with the single pole, one wire will always be hot to the pressure switch. 
The blade switch above will work just fine and may even be less money than the snap switch.

PS.....Doesn't the compressor have an on/off switch?


----------



## powers (Aug 18, 2008)

J. V. said:


> PS.....Doesn't the compressor have an on/off switch?


No. It was hardwired into a house circuit. Then the previous owner installed a plug w/out a switch.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

powers said:


> No. It was hardwired into a house circuit. Then the previous owner installed a plug w/out a switch.


The reason I asked you is because mine has a switch located right at the pressure switch.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

hard wire and use the breaker to turn on and off


----------



## powers (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, upon further inspection and tinkering, it looks like the pressure switch is no good either. Where can I get a 220 volt pressure switch that has an intergral on/off switch?


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

There are many pressure switches available. To specify the right one I'll need a bit more info. 

1) Operating pressure. If the pump is single stage, 150PSI is max. If it's 2 stage, 175PSI is max. (On a 2 stage model, a big cylinder feeds a smaller one, on single stage ones all cylinders feed directly to the tank). Also, some switches come with fixed differential (the difference between turn-on and turn-off) pressure, and some are adjustable. The fixed differential ones are much less expensive. Most 2 stage compressors turn on at 145PSI, and off at 175PSI. Single stage ones are usually 80-100, 95-125, or 120-150. 

2) HP of the motor. If this is not available, amps will do. 

3) Mounting. Usually they simply screw on to a 1/4" pipe, but they can be 3/8" or 1/2". 

4) Unloader or no? An unloader is a small tube that connects to a valve mounted on the pressure switch. Usually 1/4", the good ones are copper, the cheap ones are plastic. The purpose of this valve is to relieve the pressure in the piping between the pump and the tank so as to make starting easier. (Or sometimes even possible). 

Rob


----------



## powers (Aug 18, 2008)

micromind said:


> There are many pressure switches available. To specify the right one I'll need a bit more info.
> 
> 1) Operating pressure. If the pump is single stage, 150PSI is max. If it's 2 stage, 175PSI is max. (On a 2 stage model, a big cylinder feeds a smaller one, on single stage ones all cylinders feed directly to the tank). Also, some switches come with fixed differential (the difference between turn-on and turn-off) pressure, and some are adjustable. The fixed differential ones are much less expensive. Most 2 stage compressors turn on at 145PSI, and off at 175PSI. Single stage ones are usually 80-100, 95-125, or 120-150.
> 
> ...


It's a single stage 1/2 hp 60 gallon 220 compressor. Don't know the amps off hand. It is an older unit. The thing tops out at about 135psi. It takes a long time to fill the empty tank, so it may need rings.

For now, I'm just going to replace the pressure switch. I figured I could kill 2 birds w/ one stone by getting one with a manual on/off switch as well. The 95/125 switch would be fine.

Where can I get one of these?


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

Grainger (www.grainger.com) has them, the 95-125 fixed differential with on-off switch is part#1V624, for less than $25. If you need the unloader, then use #3AY90. It goes for about $28. It has an on-off switch as well. Both of these come set at 95-125PSI, but they can be set to turn off anywhere from 70 to 150. There will always be 30PSI between the turn-on and turn-off. 

If you can't get it from Grainger, they're made by SquareD. The SquareD part # of the one without the unloader is 9013FHG12J52M1. The one with the unloader is 9013FHG12J52M1X. Anyone that sells SquareD should be able to order it for you. 

Rob

P.S. A 1/2HP compressor would likely take around an hour to fill up a 60 gallon tank to 125PSI. If the oil level in the crankcase stays the same over time, then the rings are OK.


----------



## powers (Aug 18, 2008)

micromind said:


> Grainger (www.grainger.com) has them, the 95-125 fixed differential with on-off switch is part#1V624, for less than $25. If you need the unloader, then use #3AY90. It goes for about $28. It has an on-off switch as well. Both of these come set at 95-125PSI, but they can be set to turn off anywhere from 70 to 150. There will always be 30PSI between the turn-on and turn-off.
> 
> If you can't get it from Grainger, they're made by SquareD. The SquareD part # of the one without the unloader is 9013FHG12J52M1. The one with the unloader is 9013FHG12J52M1X. Anyone that sells SquareD should be able to order it for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I meant to say the compressor is 1 1/2hp. my mistake...

Thanks again for the part #'s. I have a grainger near me.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

Either one of those switches will handle 2HP at 220. A 1-1/2HP compressor should fill a 60 gallon tank in about 20-30 minutes, but that's just a guess. 

Rob


----------



## powers (Aug 18, 2008)

micromind said:


> Either one of those switches will handle 2HP at 220. A 1-1/2HP compressor should fill a 60 gallon tank in about 20-30 minutes, but that's just a guess.
> 
> Rob


Yeah, that seems about right. It takes about 25 minutes. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## powers (Aug 18, 2008)

One more stupid question micromind..

How do I know if I need a switch with an unloader?


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

The unloader is connected to a small (1/4") tube that bleeds air off the piping and compressor head during shut-off. If the existing pressure switch has a tube connected to it, you'll need one with an unloader. If it doesn't then you don't. This isn't electrical, it's a copper or plastic tube. 

Rob


----------



## powers (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh- got it. I won't need one then. Thanks again. I'll be going over to grainger this week.


----------

